# Wlan Stick macht nur Probleme



## zaptap (24. Juli 2015)

Hab mir den 300Mbit/s Mini Wlan USB Adapter TL-WN823N von TP Link geholt und seitdem gibt es nur Probleme, was inzwischen unbeschreiblich an meinen Nerven zerrt. Mit dem Start ist die Verbindung da, aber nichts funktioniert, Schneckentempo, von 300 Mbit wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass das immer die ersten 10 Minuten so geht bis es einigermaßen läuft, aber immernoch beschissenen. Unter Status wird mir 1 Mbit/s angezeigt, selbst bei meinem Acer Laptop sind es 130 Mbit/s. Im Wlan Konfigurationssystem vom Telekom Router ist der "Kanal" auf AUTO eingestellt, die Frequenz ist 2,4GHz. Im Haushalt liefen bis jetzt alle Notebooks und Smartphones auch gleichzeitig problemlos, nur dieser Stick hier stottert wie irre, auch wenn alle anderen Geräte vom Wlan getrennt sind. 

Weiß jemand einen Rat, was kann das Problem lösen?


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

Steckt der direkt in nem USB-Port?


----------



## zaptap (24. Juli 2015)

ja hinten am USB 2.0


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

Steckt der direkt in nem USB-Port?Versuchs mal mit nem USB-Verlängerungskabel und guck allgemein wie die Empfangsqualität ist. Da sollten Software und Treiber dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## zaptap (24. Juli 2015)

Verlängerungskabel ändert nichts, Treiber hab ich auch schon aktualisiert, alles nicht die Ursachen, hab den Kanal mal von AUTO auf 1 gestellt, nichts


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (24. Juli 2015)

Versuch mal im Router auf "nur Wlan-n" zu fixieren. (Heißt sicher etwas anders in deinen Wlaneinstellungen^^)


----------



## zaptap (24. Juli 2015)

hab ich gerade auch probiert, nichts und wieder nichts, bisjetzt hab ich auf Kanal 3 immerhin ganze 13Mbit/s, wow...


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

Anderer Port?


----------



## zaptap (24. Juli 2015)

Problem fast gelöst, der TP Link Support sagte ich soll eine realtek software (11n Wlan Utility) downloaden, die hat den Wlan Stick jetzt übernommen und läuft mit 72Mbit/s, stürzt aber manchmal wieder einfach ab auf 1Mbit/s, ich bin echt ratlos


----------

